# Happy Birthday Julie!!!



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2014)

Bwahahahahahahahaha! 

Hope you have a fantastic day! Take a couple hours off work and celebrate. Tell them you are voting!


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2014)

Happiest of birthdays Julie.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 4, 2014)

29 again?!?!?!?


----------



## peaches9324 (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Julie! Hope have a good one!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Julie! Time to celebrate- sending Dan off to the corner again!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 4, 2014)

*Happpy bbbbbbbbbbbbb dayyyyyyyyyy*

HA! ANOTHER YEAR YOUNGER...HAPPY B- DAY LADY.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 4, 2014)

Like a fine wine, right?  Happy B-day.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Like a fine wine, right?  Happy B-day.



Boatboy, what did you mean by that? That Julie looks like she went through an MiLF?


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Daniel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday to You!!! Hope you had a great day, I know the weather was!! Many, many more!!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy birthday Julie! I hope your day was really wonderful.


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Julie, and many more.

BC


----------



## tonyt (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy birthday Julie.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope you had a super b-day, J!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Julie !!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 5, 2014)

OOOWAH, OOOWAH, 

go Julie... 

It's your birthday....

OOOWAH, OOOWAH, 


Many more to ya! We got the corner all decked out with streamers!


----------



## Scott (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday Julie, hope you enjoyed the day!


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Julie!


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy belated Birthday Julie. Hope it was a great day for you!


----------



## Julie (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you all so much, I very much enjoyed all the birthday wishes.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 5, 2014)

Many happy returns of the day, Julie.


----------

